# Long Island, NY. Looking for work this winter.



## jturbo86 (Sep 25, 2014)

Bought a 11' Chevy silverado, Single cab short bed, z71 5.3 tow/plow package, putting a 7' 6" plow on it in the very near future. Going to be looking for side work this winter. If im not available to drive it my brother will be. Both extremely responsible and reliable. 

Little background:
Bought the truck from my father when i purchased my house, my driveway is about 200' long so my dad has been plowing it for me but it's time I give him a break as he has enough to do. Looking into getting a 7-6 plow. With that being said I'm hoping to use the truck to make a little side $. I've had the same job for 7 years and I am extremely reliable, if im not available to drive the truck my brother will be. He recently left the Marines as a Captain and is also extremely reliable. If we say its going to get done, it will. The truck is EXTREMELY well maintained by me and a reliable truck and driver seems to be everything in this business. If anyone is looking to sub me that would be great. LMK

Thanks,
John ussmileyflag

Edit: I know this is well before the season but I like to get a head start on these things so I know what to expect.


----------



## jturbo86 (Sep 25, 2014)

Also, I have experience plowing using a work truck (f250 with 7-6 blade) to clear parking lots and work locations.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

We have work for your truck. Please call 508-466-8246

Brian


----------



## Birdturd9726 (Feb 22, 2008)

give me a call 631-335-4058. Have site in nassau and suffolk. Thanks


----------

